
Ask HN: What other outlets are there to ask technical questions? - muzani
Stack Overflow isn&#x27;t working anymore. Technical questions are met with a condescending &quot;What have you tried?&quot; or &quot;This is a duplicate.&quot; It feels like one of those customer service centers where people are trying to hang up the phone as fast as possible, rather than trying to help.<p>SO management seems to have prioritized politeness, but this just sort of ends up as passive-aggressive bureaucracy - don&#x27;t ask for best practices, don&#x27;t start questions with &quot;how&quot;, informing you that questions of this phrasing are often downvoted or ignored. Ideally, it would be like the other Stack Exchange communities, but it&#x27;s not, and here we are.<p>Quora does this, but there&#x27;s but it&#x27;s a gated community that makes it not easily searchable. I&#x27;d like something I can invest my time into helping answer questions as well, and is a little friendlier.
======
bristleworm
we could start some cool, HN related subreddit for this.

